# Questions About Trolling



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

My father and I are going to try a little trolling this year.

Berlin, Westbranch, Milton.

We have both been out with friends on Milton Berlin and Erie and been trolling before. But we have never Built our own set-ups

If anyone could give us some starting instructions, Mainly on 

Type of Pole for a beginner
Line Weight for walleye
Types of Dipsi-Divers or Jets or bottom bouncers to get the rig down
How to Rig from the Diver to the Lure
a Lure that does not need a diver.
a bait on the Lure.
How to tell if your off the bottom.
How your presentation should Swim.
Any bait on the presentation.


i think we will try in the spring. Probably at berlin to start

THANKS 

-Chad


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you planning to primarily fish Inland or Erie? The reason I ask is there is a marked difference in how you troll the two bodies of water. Inland can usually be done with flatline or leadcore line. Some Inland lakes are also suitable for bottom bouncers. Erie is where you get into the diver assisted presentations as well as Planer Boards and inline weights. 
Trying to describe everything would be very difficult as well as confusing in some areas.
You should try to attend as many seminars as possible and then get out on a Charter with a Captain that will show you a specific method or two. As an alternate, try to get out with a seasoned troller a couple times. Help with the cost of fuel, bait and launch and yyou will probably be welcomed back.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> Are you planning to primarily fish Inland or Erie? The reason I ask is there is a marked difference in how you troll the two bodies of water. Inland can usually be done with flatline or leadcore line. Some Inland lakes are also suitable for bottom bouncers. Erie is where you get into the diver assisted presentations as well as Planer Boards and inline weights.
> Trying to describe everything would be very difficult as well as confusing in some areas.
> You should try to attend as many seminars as possible and then get out on a Charter with a Captain that will show you a specific method or two. As an alternate, try to get out with a seasoned troller a couple times. Help with the cost of fuel, bait and launch and yyou will probably be welcomed back.


Inland,

Berlin, Milton and Mossy.

im thinking of getting some bottom bouncers and worm harnesses.
But im unsure about line.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

McMish said:


> My father and I are going to try a little trolling this year.
> 
> Berlin, Westbranch, Milton.
> 
> ...


check your pm's


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Dont think youll be deeper than 25fow in-land. usually lead time although in certain areas divers and riggers work for fish. Havent tried spoons yet.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Well what i was thinking to start out was...

7' Line counter rod, medium with a sensitive tip.

10# mono
about 50ish feet of line down to a 1 or 1.5 oz Fixed arm northland tackle bottom bouncer.

about 4-7 feet of 10# mono to a Floating worm harnas.
Something like this 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_20833_100008002_100000000_100008000?hvarAID=shopping_googlebase&om_mmc=shopping_googlebase

and then tipping that with a worm, or something else in the floating presentation are.

do you think that would be an easy way to learn or should i go with crank baits?

Thanks
-McMish


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

A good place to start would br to read some articles on longline trolling early eye's at dusk or even dark,Westbranch and milton and berlin have a history of giving at eye's at night to rapallas.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Think Id troll cranks or jigs. Depth control is key but full of snags. A gps/map sonar unit is very affective for this type of trollin. Hint the less line you have out the more depth control you have. Pole in hand will help so in certain areas Ill troll one rod. Maybe 1 in hand shallow an the other in a holder over deeper water. Jigs will require pole in hand. Almost like back trollin or vert jiggin.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

shortdrift said it pretty good. there is just to many ways to fish different water. i think for shallow water crank baits are good. one good way to fish shallow water is to use a 3 way swivel. use about a 5 ft leader put on a deep diver plug like a hot n tot tie on a 6 or 7 ft leader on the other lead on the 3 way. then tie on a spoon or worm harness. or you can just use the bottom bouncers. with spoons or harnesses. a real good place to get spoons and harnesses is galeforcetackle.com. he ties up the harnesses custom for me. i get tandem blades and no leader. makes them easy to store after use. and i can put whatever length leader i want. if your going alittle deeper and want to spread your lures out. you might want to check out the lite bite slide diver. you can check them out at slidediver.com. if you decide to try these make sure you get his depth chart. its not going to be right on, but it,ll get you close. i suggest braid line for any of the divers. atleast 30#. it just works better. and it will trip the diver much better than mono from the boat. i use 65# line. its what the charter boat we took out on the central basin used so i just used the same thing. i use 20# florocarbon leaders. hope this helps alittle good luck and have a great season.
....sherman....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> shortdrift said it pretty good. there is just to many ways to fish different water. i think for shallow water crank baits are good. one good way to fish shallow water is to use a 3 way swivel. use about a 5 ft leader put on a deep diver plug like a hot n tot tie on a 6 or 7 ft leader on the other lead on the 3 way. then tie on a spoon or worm harness. or you can just use the bottom bouncers. with spoons or harnesses. a real good place to get spoons and harnesses is galeforcetackle.com. he ties up the harnesses custom for me. i get tandem blades and no leader. makes them easy to store after use. and i can put whatever length leader i want. if your going alittle deeper and want to spread your lures out. you might want to check out the lite bite slide diver. you can check them out at slidediver.com. if you decide to try these make sure you get his depth chart. its not going to be right on, but it,ll get you close. i suggest braid line for any of the divers. atleast 30#. it just works better. and it will trip the diver much better than mono from the boat. i use 65# line. its what the charter boat we took out on the central basin used so i just used the same thing. i use 20# florocarbon leaders. hope this helps alittle good luck and have a great season.
> ....sherman....


i like just a 8' 6" downrigger rod. nothing fancy just something with alittle bounce but enough backbone to handle the divers.


----------

